# Female dog and menopause



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm just wondering, do the female dogs reach an age where they can't get pregnant any more? Do they go thru a menopause? 
I've had 3 dogs in my growing years but they all where males. Tasha will be my 1st female. And, no, I'm not breeding her. I've just never heard anything on that subject. Thank you!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, but usually because so much damage has been done to their uterus from heat cycles that they can't conceive or carry a pregnancy anymore. I have always spayed my females as they got older because that same damage can predispose them to a horrible and some times deadly uterine infection called pyometria/pyometritis. 

No, they don't go through menopause.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you, Ihczth for your reply!


----------

